# Multiple package instance

## chronical

Hallo Zusammen,

nach einem emerge -eav system bekomme ich die Meldung

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtgui:5

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1[gles2=,gtkstyle=,png=,xcb?] required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                  

    (and 6 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1:5/5= required by (kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-5.21.0:5/5.21::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                                       

    (and 6 more with the same problems)

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1 required by (dev-qt/qtscript-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    (and 14 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                      

    (and 15 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtdbus:5

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtdeclarative:5

  (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.6.1-r1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.6.1[widgets] required by (dev-qt/designer-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                              

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qttest:5

  (dev-qt/qttest-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qttest-5.6.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.6.1-r1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

  (dev-qt/qttest-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qttest-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns:5

  (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.6.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.6.1-r1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

  (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

dev-qt/qtwidgets:5

  (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6.1[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.6.1-r1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                     

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.5.1-r2:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                         

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtnetwork:5

  (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.1 required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                          

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtxml:5

  (dev-qt/qtxml-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxml-5.6.1 required by (dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtxml-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxml-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qdbus-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

```

Ich habe versucht der Option oneshot zu benutzen, wie im Troubleshooting beschrieben, leider ohne Erfolg.

Da ich auch noch kein Profi um Umgang mit Portage bin, würde ich mich über einen kleinen Stupser freuen.

Vielen Dank

----------

## l3u

Ich habe die ganzen KDE-5-Blocks gelöst, indem ich die einzelnen Qt-Pakete in der richtigen Version per emerge -1 --nodeps installiert habe. Das ist natürlich ein mühsames Unterfangen, und muss auch in der richtigen Reihenfolge passieren. Dann wieder schauen, was immer noch Blocks verursacht (emerge -uavD @world), wieder mit -1 --nodeps mergen und so weiter. Irgendwann gibt es dann keine Blocks mehr. Nachmachen ohne Garantie, dass man das System nicht zerschießt ;-)

Ist eine blöde Situation, die wir derzeit mit den Qt-Paketen und KDE 5 haben …

----------

## firefly

Das problem hier ist dass pakete die qt version 5.5.1 verlangen und andere pakete die qt version 5.6.1

Aus der geposteten ausgabe wird leider nicht klar welches paket genau jetzt ein qt paket in der version 5.5.1 benötigt. Obwohl 5.6.1 mittlerweile in portage stable ist.

----------

## firefly

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ist eine blöde Situation, die wir derzeit mit den Qt-Paketen und KDE 5 haben …

 

Die Blocks betreffen nur die Qt pakete. Da die einzelnen Qt pakete von upstream nicht designed sind mit unterschiedlichen Versionen ihrer Qt Abhängigkeiten klar zu kommen.

-> Alle Qt Pakete müssen in der selben version installiert sein.

----------

## chronical

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Anmerkungen,

Wie finde ich denn die richtige Reihenfolge heraus ?

VG

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, normal sollte ein Qt Update beim normalen @world Update problemlos mit durchgehen.

chronical,

du versuchst aktuell nur ein "emerge -eav system"

mit dem man ggf nicht alle installierten Qt Pakete (zb welche die nur eine Abhängigkeit von @world sind) mit erwischt,

und da die Qt Pakete nur alle zusammen, in gleicher Version installiert werden können, könnte eine Mischung aus verschiedenen Versionen eventuell die Konflikte hervorrufen.

Vorschlag: Da Qt 5.6.1 erst vor sehr wenigen Tagen auf amd64 und x86 stable markiert wurde, mache bitte noch mal einen frischen "emerge --sync" (um sicherzugehen das es keine Versionskonflikte aus stable und testing gibt).

Und versuche dann ein normales 

```
emerge -avuDN @world
```

 Update.

Wenn das nicht klappt, dann poste bitte mal die komplette emerge Ausgabe (am besten via einem Pastebin-Service).

----------

## l3u

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, normal sollte ein Qt Update beim normalen @world Update problemlos mit durchgehen.

 

Auch wieder wahr, ich habe hier testing KDE 5 installiert, aber da hatte ich genau diese Blocks. Auf allen Rechnern ;-) Deswegen bin ich jetzt einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass es da das selbe Problem ist.

----------

## chronical

Hallo,

```

emerge --sync

emerge -avUND world und system

```

hatte ich Gestern gemacht und die waren auch ohne Probleme durchgelaufen.

Ich werde das noch mal wiederholen und den kompletten emerge output via pastebin posten.[/code]

----------

## chronical

hier der pastebin

http://pastebin.com/Q2uV38Hu

----------

## Josef.95

 *chronical wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge --sync
> ...

 

Huh ja, bei deinem "emerge -avUND world und system" Befehl fehlt zum Updaten die --update (kurz -u) Option, das könnte erklären warum nicht alle Pakete mit aktualisiert werden.

(bitte nicht -U und -u verwechseln, siehe zu den Optionen auch im "man emerge")

Aus deinem Pastebin: In dem du wieder nur "sudo emerge -eav @system" verwendest, siehe zb

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo [5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo] USE="icu -debug -systemd {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtxml-5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo [5.5.1:5/5::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

usw

Ein Teil-Qt-Update wird so idR nicht funktionieren.

Versuche es bitte noch mal (wie bereits vorgeschlagen) mit einem 

```
emerge -avuDN @world
```

 mit (wie nach einem @world Update, von emerge vorgeschlagenen) 

```
emerge -a --depclean
```

Wenn das durch ist, dann sollte auch dein "emerge -eav @system" funktionieren.

----------

## Helmering

Überprüfe auch mal dein "world file" (/var/lib/portage/world)

Da dürfen nur die von dir explezit gewünschten Pakete, nicht aber deren Abhängigkeiten drinstehen.

Der emerge Parameter -1 oder --oneshot vermeidet einen Eintrag im world file.

Gruss, Ralf

----------

## chronical

Hallo Zusammen,

das kleine u in emerge -avuND @world hat geholfen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

----------

